# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  القمر باللغات المختلفه

## Mr speed

*1- بالعربيه                                             القمر(البدر)

2- بالانجليزيه                                       Moon

3- بالالمانيه                                           Mond

4-بالايطاليه                                           Luna            

5-بالفرنسيه                                         Lune

6-بالدانمركيه                                       Maane

7-بالهولنديه                                       Mann

8- بالايرلنديه                                     Mi

9- باللاتينيه                                        Lucna

10- باليونانيه                                     Un,v

11- بالسانكسرتيه                              Mas

12_بالروسيه                                  Lflenick

13_بالفرعونيه                               Khensu

14-بالبابليه                                   Sin
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*شكرا محمد    

وشوف لينا معنى النجم باللغات المختلفة
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mr speed
					

1- بالعربيه القمر(البدر)

2- بالانجليزيه moon

3- بالالمانيه mond

4-بالايطاليه luna 

5-بالفرنسيه lune

6-بالدانمركيه maane

7-بالهولنديه mann

8- بالايرلنديه mi

9- باللاتينيه lucna

10- باليونانيه un,v

11- بالسانكسرتيه mas

12_بالروسيه lflenick

13_بالفرعونيه khensu

14-بالبابليه sin



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟
؟؟
؟؟
؟
؟
؟
؟
؟
؟
!!!
!!
!
.
*

----------


## محمد سانتو

*[bor=#ffdd00] 
مشكوووور علي المعلومه 
[/bor]
*

----------


## acba77

*مشكوووووووووووووور
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*وبي لغتنا الزعيم هو قمر الدنيا
*

----------

